# Attacking Turtles



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Yes, you read that thread title right: my dog is attacking turtles!

Our yard backs onto conservation land. Whenever we let Zio into the backyard, he is on a run line that basically encompasses the entire back area. So he can't go into that wild land. However, it also means that anything from back there can (and does) wander into his area. Our neighbours on either side have fenced in yards. 

Unfortunately, during the past two weeks there seems to be an influx of turtles in the backyard. Maybe they're coming in to lay eggs like the big one did last year. (They didn't hatch due to a very bad cold spell.) I have no idea why our yard is so attractive to them. What I do know is that Zio is attacking them & chewing through their shells!

Last week I was able to save one that was about 5" in diameter because I saw Zio lying in the grass "working" on something. He had gnawed off part of one edge. But as far as I could tell, it was carapace with no blood flow & the turtle itself was ok (other than probably terrified by the whole experience).

Regretabley, I have just come in from finding Zio again spread out in the grass chewing away "at something". It turned out to be a small turtle about 3" in diameter. This turtle wasn't so lucky; it didn't survive. :sad:

I am VERY upset! I actually shouted at him what a "bad dog" he was, I was so distressed. I'm almost in tears! :Cry:

I know my dog is a hunting dog with very strong prey instincts but this is horribly unfair! *How do I get him to stop attacking/chewing on turtles?*


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmm. I don't know that I would stop him. Unless the turtles are protected or something. That's some good stuff! :hungry:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I have three of them as pets in the living room and unfortunately we can not leave the dog with them. They suffer from being quite simply walking bones. They have very little smell and they don't seem to move fast enough for the dogs to recognise them as one of their pack members like they do a rabbit or cat.

On the turtle/tortoise forums they are all very wary of leaving dogs in the same area as dogs.

Good luck to you trying to change the behaviour


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

like anything else you have to train/socialize the dog around the turtles.
i've had turtles, rabbits, birds, cats, guinea pigs, snakes, etc all living in the same house and yard. there was never a problem. you have to train and socialize, train and socialize,


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> like anything else you have to train/socialize the dog around the turtles.
> i've had turtles, rabbits, birds, cats, guinea pigs, snakes, etc all living in the same house and yard. there was never a problem. you have to train and socialize, train and socialize,


 These are WILD TURTLES, not ones I keep around the house. So while the "train & socialize" mantra may work if you actually have multiple species in your home, it's not really something we could implement here.

Thanks for the input, though.


----------

